# Friday the 13th



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 13, 2018)

I just realized (because I needed to check my calendar) that it's been Friday the 13th all day and I didn't even realize it. Nobody told me. 

Of course, I've been working on web sites all day and haven't actually spoken to a human being so far.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 13, 2018)

I watched the news instead of a horror movie mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 13, 2018)

Lol that would do it.


----------



## GaryQ (Jul 14, 2018)

David Baxter said:


> Lol that would do it.



:rofl:

All day I was planning to watch a horror movie when it got dark. Dang sun goes down so late. I watched "As Good as it Gets" for like the n'th time
Then again Jack Nicholson is pretty scary in that movie


----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2018)

I loved that movie when it came out.  

Now maybe not so much:



> It's almost painful, watching the screenplay stretch and contort these characters to fit them somehow into a conventional formula--they're dragged toward the happy ending, screaming and kicking all the way.
> 
> As Good as It Gets Movie Review (1997) | Roger Ebert


----------



## GaryQ (Jul 14, 2018)

That's what makes the movie fun and all the charachters were well played considering the story and plot. The acting probably is the reason the movie did so well and after all these years despite critics reviews still holding strong ratings


----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2018)

From the movie:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2018)

Ironic that a movie about OCD would miss this:


----------



## GaryQ (Jul 14, 2018)

Even more ironic is that a "movie mistakes" spotter would miss this (maybe not as blatantly obvious as the top shelf) in the same pic but still very obvious. Sorry for the low quality. I just zoomed in and snipped the screen.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 14, 2018)

You guys are WAYYYY too picky, It's just a funny movie. 

(Which actually I've never watched. )


----------



## Daniel (Jul 14, 2018)

I am going to have to rewatch it soon.  May need to take notes for all the psychological insights


----------



## GaryQ (Jul 14, 2018)

@David Baxter, For one, I loved the movie, two, Daniel Started it!  and three YOU HAVE to watch this movie at least once. Personally it's my favorite Jack Nicholson movie after One flew Over the Cuckoo's nest

 @Daniel, you'd be writing a whole text book on psychotic and OCD behavior if you took notes watching it


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 14, 2018)

Meh. For me, the best Jack Nicholson movies are (not necessarily in order):


_Five Easy Pieces_
_Easy Rider_
_The Shining_
_Chinatown_
_The Two Jakes_ (sequel to _Chinatown_)
_The Departed_
Honorable mentions:


_The Witches of Eastwick_
_The Postman Always Rings Twice_
_One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ was good back in the day but I saw it too many times and now it seems too dated and a bit lame.

But I like drama, thrillers, horror, and sci fi more than most comedies.


----------

